# Lokales maven Repo mit Apache Archiva synchronisieren.



## minimike (28. Jun 2011)

Hallo 

Ich habe die Tage einige Projekte gebaut. Darunter Redhat EPP 5.1 und Nuxeo komplett
Einige Projekte habe ich nur gebaut damit ich benötigte Klassen erzeuge um Redhat EPP bauen zu können. Nuxeo habe ich ebenfalls komplett gebaut um das mich interessierende Projekt überhaupt bauen zu können.

Diese sind lokal in meinem Repo nun vorhanden. Aber ich möchte die jetzt alle in Apache Archiva haben. Da es sich um einige hundert JAR und XML Dateien handelt, wäre das einzelne Hochladen wenig lustig.

Wie könnte ich nun alle nicht alle nicht vorhandenen Klassen in Apache Archiva von meinem localen Repo aus syncronisieren? 

lg
Darko


----------



## kama (28. Jun 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde mir mal das Format von Archiva selbst anschauen (ich würde mal vermuten, dass das nicht viel was anderes als ein übliches M2 Repository Format ist)...und eventuelle, wenn das geht die Daten einfach unterjubeln...oder was anderes nehmen als Archive wie z.B. Nexus oder Artifactory...da kann man so was einfach machen....

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Wildcard (29. Jun 2011)

Ohne es selbst versucht zu haben, hört sich das doch nach dem richtigen an:
Maven Wagon plugin - wagon:merge-maven-repos


----------

